# Flex your ENTIRE Vintage Coach Collection!



## NikkiTheVet

This is a thread to share the beauty that is vintage Coach.  If you’re like me, you don’t have even one (possibly one, if you’re lucky) person in real life that shares your appreciation and love of the aesthetic of vintage Coach.   You also get a thrill just thinking about any collection, whether large, like the Coach Archives or small, like some of ours.  They add so much fun and happiness to our lives, don't they?!! Please take the time, if you can, to contribute a photo!  I think everyone would love to see the variety of collections.  Thanks!
	

		
			
		

		
	




P.S.  Please try to fit them all in one shot, if you can!  I know this may be impossible for some of you.


----------



## Narnanz

As per an invitation..here is my collection..missing a Bordeaux court., a Swagger wallet and an ocelot weekender.
Edit....not all vintage but all my Coach in one place.


----------



## NikkiTheVet

My NQVs (Not Quite Vintage)!


----------



## CoachMaven

I have a funny story to share: I was out of town several weeks ago and was wearing my mahogany Rambler's Legacy. A young man who worked at this place I was in noticed it and acknowledged it was vintage Coach and told me how much he loves the older items, they just aren't made like they used to be. Then he shows me his wallet, a vintage smaller sized flap style with a snap closure (I'm sorry I dont know the name, but  recognized it) in I believe bottle green. My husband is just standing there amazed that someone understood my vintage Coach love 
Here's my vintage collection, I have a Coach Originals in the photo too, but it matches.


----------



## NikkiTheVet

CoachMaven said:


> I have a funny story to share: I was out of town several weeks ago and was wearing my mahogany Rambler's Legacy. A young man who worked at this place I was in noticed it and acknowledged it was vintage Coach and told me how much he loves the older items, they just aren't made like they used to be. Then he shows me his wallet, a vintage smaller sized flap style with a snap closure (I'm sorry I dont know the name, but  recognized it) in I believe bottle green. My husband is just standing there amazed that someone understood my vintage Coach love
> Here's my vintage collection, I have a Coach Originals in the photo too, but it matches.
> View attachment 4807321


Perfect collection!  Thanks for sharing!
ETA:  That’s a great story.  So nice to know that there are young people out there recognizing and appreciating the beauty of vintage Coach.


----------



## NikkiTheVet

Narnanz said:


> As per an invitation..here is my collection..missing a Bordeaux court., a Swagger wallet and an ocelot weekender.
> Edit....not all vintage but all my Coach in one place.
> View attachment 4807134


A collection to envy!  Love this picture!


----------



## CPSE

Here is my flex.

On the shelf:



On the floor (and barely able to get it in one shot, sorry it’s blurry):


----------



## NikkiTheVet

CPSE said:


> Here is my flex.
> 
> On the shelf:
> View attachment 4807590
> 
> 
> On the floor (and barely able to get it in one shot, whew!):
> View attachment 4807591


Incredible!  Love it!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lake Effect

CPSE said:


> Here is my flex.
> 
> On the shelf:
> View attachment 4807593
> 
> 
> On the floor (and barely able to get it in one shot, sorry it’s blurry):
> View attachment 4807592


Lovely collection. Thanks for showing how you did it! I am in the neighborhood of your census, so I may be able to pull these shots off.


----------



## CoachMaven

CPSE said:


> Here is my flex.
> 
> On the shelf:
> View attachment 4807593
> 
> 
> On the floor (and barely able to get it in one shot, sorry it’s blurry):
> View attachment 4807592


That's an impressive collection!!


----------



## CoachMaven

DSMommy said:


> Perfect collection!  Thanks for sharing!
> ETA:  That’s a great story.  So nice to know that there are young people out there recognizing and appreciating the beauty of vintage Coach.


I was really stunned, tbh. But so nice to have others notice and appreciate the beauty that is classic Coach.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

CPSE said:


> Here is my flex.
> 
> On the shelf:
> View attachment 4807593
> 
> 
> On the floor (and barely able to get it in one shot, sorry it’s blurry):
> View attachment 4807592


This is wonderful! Not only is it the very definition of eye candy but it's an excellent reference for comparing sizes of different styles. And I'm just gonna stop looking for a Winnie right now. I knew they were small but I didn't know they were darn near microscopic.


----------



## Lake Effect

Morgan_Bellini said:


> This is wonderful! Not only is it the very definition of eye candy but it's an excellent reference for comparing sizes of different styles. And I'm just gonna stop looking for a Winnie right now. I knew they were small but I didn't know they were darn near microscopic.


Honestly, the only reason imo to have a Winnie is if was obscenely cheap


----------



## LaVisioneer

I love the Birdseye photo. Makes it easier to see how the bags compare to one another in size!



CPSE said:


> Here is my flex.
> 
> On the shelf:
> View attachment 4807593
> 
> 
> On the floor (and barely able to get it in one shot, sorry it’s blurry):
> View attachment 4807592


----------



## VSOP

I love everyone’s photo. I think I have 2 bags left. Lol 

I’ll pull them out and share!


----------



## VSOP

Here they are.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

I have no bags on the way so for the moment this is my entire vintage collection (except for a black Willis and a black skinny flight bag that I forgot about). So I gathered my lovelies and here's my vintage Coach flex! It took me 3 HOURS to find them all, dust, stuff, perk, position and photograph all of these and it was so much fun! Some of them are awaiting rehab and many have dog hairs on them, not scratches. The price of living with pets and bags I guess.


----------



## Narnanz

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I have no bags on the way so for the moment this is my entire vintage collection (except for a black Willis and a black skinny flight bag that I forgot about). So I gathered my lovelies and here's my vintage Coach flex! It took me 3 HOURS to find them all, dust, stuff, perk, position and photograph all of these and it was so much fun! Some of them are awaiting rehab and many have dog hairs on them, not scratches. The price of living with pets and bags I guess.
> 
> View attachment 4845961
> View attachment 4845965
> View attachment 4845966
> View attachment 4845967


Oh My God....lovely collection...drool worthy.


----------



## whateve

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I have no bags on the way so for the moment this is my entire vintage collection (except for a black Willis and a black skinny flight bag that I forgot about). So I gathered my lovelies and here's my vintage Coach flex! It took me 3 HOURS to find them all, dust, stuff, perk, position and photograph all of these and it was so much fun! Some of them are awaiting rehab and many have dog hairs on them, not scratches. The price of living with pets and bags I guess.
> 
> View attachment 4845961
> View attachment 4845965
> View attachment 4845966
> View attachment 4845967


I love it!


----------



## NikkiTheVet

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I have no bags on the way so for the moment this is my entire vintage collection (except for a black Willis and a black skinny flight bag that I forgot about). So I gathered my lovelies and here's my vintage Coach flex! It took me 3 HOURS to find them all, dust, stuff, perk, position and photograph all of these and it was so much fun! Some of them are awaiting rehab and many have dog hairs on them, not scratches. The price of living with pets and bags I guess.
> 
> View attachment 4845961
> View attachment 4845965
> View attachment 4845966
> View attachment 4845967


Yeah!! I’ve been waiting to see your collection.  Incredible!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Narnanz said:


> Oh My God....lovely collection...drool worthy.





whateve said:


> I love it!





DSMommy said:


> Yeah!! I’ve been waiting to see your collection.  Incredible!  Thanks for sharing.


Thank you!! It was really fun to lay them all out and see them all together for once.


----------



## whateve

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Thank you!! It was really fun to lay them all out and see them all together for once.


I need to get to that. I only have about 20 so it should be easy. It's so dark here now though. I haven't seen sunshine in over a week due to the smoke.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

whateve said:


> I need to get to that. I only have about 20 so it should be easy. It's so dark here now though. I haven't seen sunshine in over a week due to the smoke.


Oh that's awful! I saw a photo of the orange skies in CA and if it wasn't such a tragedy it would have been a beautiful photo. My sister in Colorado said it's pretty smoky there too.

I'm looking forward to seeing your collection!!


----------



## whateve

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Oh that's awful! I saw a photo of the orange skies in CA and if it wasn't such a tragedy it would have been a beautiful photo. My sister in Colorado said it's pretty smoky there too.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing your collection!!


Thanks! There is a thin layer of ash on our patio. It's eerie.


----------



## LadaZuri

whateve said:


> I need to get to that. I only have about 20 so it should be easy. It's so dark here now though. I haven't seen sunshine in over a week due to the smoke.



I'm up north on Vancouver Island in BC., Canada, and even here the sun was not able to break through the smoke today. Scary stuff.


----------



## Paris Girl

There’s no way for me to fit all into one photo. Here’s my


----------



## Paris Girl

Paris Girl said:


> There’s no way for me to fit all into one photo. Here’s my


Whoops! Hit the wrong button! Here’s my Willis collection and some of my other vintage bags.


----------



## Narnanz

Paris Girl said:


> Whoops! Hit the wrong button! Here’s my Willis collection and some of my other vintage bags.


I love seeing your photo of the willises...that rainbow of colours makes me happy....Im sure it does for you as well.


----------



## AggieK

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I have no bags on the way so for the moment this is my entire vintage collection (except for a black Willis and a black skinny flight bag that I forgot about). So I gathered my lovelies and here's my vintage Coach flex! It took me 3 HOURS to find them all, dust, stuff, perk, position and photograph all of these and it was so much fun! Some of them are awaiting rehab and many have dog hairs on them, not scratches. The price of living with pets and bags I guess.
> 
> View attachment 4845961
> View attachment 4845965
> View attachment 4845966
> View attachment 4845967


❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️

I’d like to arrange mine like you have, but my husband is retired now, and around a lot, and I don’t want him to see how many I have.


----------



## valv54




----------



## curlizm487

This made me notice how excessive my collection is  there’s about 10 bags missing from this photo


----------



## Narnanz

curlizm487 said:


> This made me notice how excessive my collection is  there’s about 10 bags missing from this photo
> 
> View attachment 4890683
> View attachment 4890684
> View attachment 4890685
> View attachment 4890686
> View attachment 4890687
> View attachment 4890690


When you lay all your cards out in a row you realize how much of an "Interest" you have ....and wonder do you want to add to your "Interest " still.
In my case...YES!!


----------



## Lake Effect

curlizm487 said:


> This made me notice how excessive my collection is  there’s about 10 bags missing from this photo
> 
> View attachment 4890683
> View attachment 4890684
> View attachment 4890685
> View attachment 4890686
> View attachment 4890687
> View attachment 4890690


Yes, fellow lover of the neutral vintage palette!
Lol, as I gaze over your first pic, it's like your two very vintage pouches are buddied up a little closer.


----------



## whateve

I did my best. My house is difficult for pictures because it is so dark.  The Dakota, court and Mulberry bag are navy, and the Watson is green, although they look black in the picture. The striped bag top left was made in 2001, the blue Janice was made in 2004 and the blue Rambler's Legacy was made in 2005, but everything else is truly vintage.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> I did my best. My house is difficult for pictures because it is so dark.  The Dakota, court and Mulberry bag are navy, and the Watson is green, although they look black in the picture. The striped bag top left was made in 2001, the blue Janice was made in 2004 and the blue Rambler's Legacy was made in 2005, but everything else is truly vintage.


That Blue Ramblers Legacy is gorge!!


----------



## curlizm487

whateve said:


> I did my best. My house is difficult for pictures because it is so dark.  The Dakota, court and Mulberry bag are navy, and the Watson is green, although they look black in the picture. The striped bag top left was made in 2001, the blue Janice was made in 2004 and the blue Rambler's Legacy was made in 2005, but everything else is truly vintage.


Nice! Love that compartment bag!


----------



## dolali

whateve said:


> I did my best. My house is difficult for pictures because it is so dark.  The Dakota, court and Mulberry bag are navy, and the Watson is green, although they look black in the picture. The striped bag top left was made in 2001, the blue Janice was made in 2004 and the blue Rambler's Legacy was made in 2005, but everything else is truly vintage.



OMG! What a collection! Love the orange (is that the color?) one and the blue ones!!!


----------



## kistae

curlizm487 said:


> This made me notice how excessive my collection is  there’s about 10 bags missing from this photo
> 
> View attachment 4890683
> View attachment 4890684
> View attachment 4890685
> View attachment 4890686
> View attachment 4890687
> View attachment 4890690


omg all that chocolate-y goodness


----------



## kistae

whateve said:


> I did my best. My house is difficult for pictures because it is so dark.  The Dakota, court and Mulberry bag are navy, and the Watson is green, although they look black in the picture. The striped bag top left was made in 2001, the blue Janice was made in 2004 and the blue Rambler's Legacy was made in 2005, but everything else is truly vintage.


Your blue bags are the cutest ever!


----------



## Nataluccia3

So I had 25 minutes before the end of nap time today and it wasn’t too windy or wet on the deck so I got out what I could. About half of these are still being rehabbed, I found four more in a rehab box after taking the pic, and I didn’t get a chance to get the Bleecker collection or the 65th anniversary bags out, BUT I realized I have a serious deficiency in mahogany. Haha. And I have another green on the way. Two more blacks and a blue in the rehab box. It was fun to get them out in a mad dash today! Then I realized I cut off the right hand side of Helen’s legacy    Ah well. Maybe next time.



I’m relieved it’s not as many as I thought. I was starting to panic thinking I had too many bags. But now I feel comfortable KEEPING THEM ALLLLLL! Haha


----------



## Nataluccia3

Nataluccia3 said:


> So I had 25 minutes before the end of nap time today and it wasn’t too windy or wet on the deck so I got out what I could. About half of these are still being rehabbed, I found four more in a rehab box after taking the pic, and I didn’t get a chance to get the Bleecker collection or the 65th anniversary bags out, BUT I realized I have a serious deficiency in mahogany. Haha. And I have another green on the way. Two more blacks and a blue in the rehab box. It was fun to get them out in a mad dash today! Then I realized I cut off the right hand side of Helen’s legacy    Ah well. Maybe next time.
> 
> View attachment 4906972
> 
> I’m relieved it’s not as many as I thought. I was starting to panic thinking I had too many bags. But now I feel comfortable KEEPING THEM ALLLLLL! Haha


Okay, seriously. This exercise was so bad for me! Since this pic, I’ve gotten 6 more bags! I was like, that’s clearly not enough  

ETA and not a single one of my in-progress rehabs has been completed. Merry Thanksgiving!


----------



## Narnanz

Nataluccia3 said:


> Okay, seriously. This exercise was so bad for me! Since this pic, I’ve gotten 6 more bags! I was like, that’s clearly not enough
> 
> ETA and not a single one of my in-progress rehabs has been completed. Merry Thanksgiving!


I have to be on a handbag ban...with Christmas coming I need to use my handbag money for prezzie money.
I now know what Gucci I want so its the goal for next year...a Gucci Swing Tote in leather.
Just nedd to stop buying until next year.  Have got the basic bag which is in Auckland now and hopefully arrive tomorrow. 


But heres the rub... I want a prairie and another court...hmmm...I need to do my wish list again.


----------



## houseof999

Narnanz said:


> I have to be on a handbag ban...with Christmas coming I need to use my handbag money for prezzie money.
> I now know what Gucci I want so its the goal for next year...a Gucci Swing Tote in leather.
> Just nedd to stop buying until next year.  Have got the basic bag which is in Auckland now and hopefully arrive tomorrow.
> 
> 
> But heres the rub... I want a prairie and another court...hmmm...I need to do my wish list again.


What color prairie and court?


----------



## Narnanz

houseof999 said:


> What color prairie and court?


its now in my signature


----------



## Narnanz

houseof999 said:


> What color prairie and court?


are you tempting me again!!


----------



## Jacynthe

valv54 said:


> Taking my whatever color it is Nicholas drawstring thrifting with me. Maybe its one of those weird outlet colors like @CPSE Pool blue chester. Either way its kinda big and I dont know how I feel about it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4911290


whaaat? who has that?


----------



## houseof999

Narnanz said:


> its now in my signature


Sorry couldn't see it first. I had to "toggle signature". I see them now.


----------



## Jacynthe

Jacynthe said:


> whaaat? who has that?


yes it must be valv54


----------



## Jacynthe

valv makes me crazy all the colours


----------



## Narnanz

Jacynthe said:


> valv makes me crazy all the colours


I know...shes like a colour magnet


----------



## valv54

Jacynthe said:


> yes it must be valv54


@CPSE has the pool blue Chester, not me.


----------



## Nataluccia3

Narnanz said:


> I have to be on a handbag ban...with Christmas coming I need to use my handbag money for prezzie money.
> I now know what Gucci I want so its the goal for next year...a Gucci Swing Tote in leather.
> Just nedd to stop buying until next year.  Have got the basic bag which is in Auckland now and hopefully arrive tomorrow.
> 
> 
> But heres the rub... I want a prairie and another court...hmmm...I need to do my wish list again.


I just got a mahogany Prairie. I didn’t mean to! It was listed at $50 and she offered $35 so I countered at $25 and she accepted  goodness gracious.

...And a mahogany rambler’s legacy, a BT (so I think) carnival, and the black duffle sac. Eyaaaa. And there’s one more I’m forgetting.. and I still haven’t gotten anything for the kids’ Christmas! No more scrolling through listings for me. I’ve gotta get back on Candy Crush or something else mindless for a while to break this buying binge


----------



## Jacynthe

@valv54 you make me crazy, (but totally not in a jealous way, love to see what you have), because I only have mostly black and brown a bit BT.


----------



## LunaSilver

Thinking about doing it for a while, this is my vintage Coach collection(a couple bags in last photo not Vintage yet).
First 3 bags are stored in Cabinets, they are in my bedroom, looking at them daily make me happy, but almost never carry them .  The last photo are the bags I actually use.
ETA: photo 3 the two turn lock flare belt bags not Vintage, I store them there as they are originals collection.


----------



## Jacynthe

LunaSilver said:


> Thinking about doing it for a while, this is my vintage Coach collection(a couple bags in last photo not Vintage yet).
> First 3 bags are stored in Cabinets, they are in my bedroom, looking at them daily make me happy, but almost never carry them .  The last photo are the bags I actually use.
> ETA: photo 3 the two turn lock flare belt bags not Vintage, I store them there as they are originals collection.
> 
> View attachment 4920574
> 
> 
> View attachment 4920575
> 
> 
> View attachment 4920576
> 
> 
> View attachment 4920577


Thank you for sharing your gorgeous collection LunaSilver!!!  I notice you have some stored on their side or upside down. Is that the better way to store them? I store standing up and often end up with a misshapen bag that I need to redunk to re shape. Thanks!


----------



## Nataluccia3

Jacynthe said:


> Thank you for sharing your gorgeous collection LunaSilver!!!  I notice you have some stored on their side or upside down. Is that the better way to store them? I store standing up and often end up with a misshapen bag that I need to redunk to re shape. Thanks!


I thought that was interesting too


----------



## LunaSilver

Jacynthe said:


> Thank you for sharing your gorgeous collection LunaSilver!!!  I notice you have some stored on their side or upside down. Is that the better way to store them? I store standing up and often end up with a misshapen bag that I need to redunk to re shape. Thanks!





Nataluccia3 said:


> I thought that was interesting too


Thank you. I rotate the sides bags rest on, to avoid leather misshapen. They all stuffed with tissue inside,still if a bag sit on her butt for a long time, she  will develop belly wrinkle. Lol


----------



## Jacynthe

LunaSilver said:


> Thank you. I rotate the sides bags rest on, to avoid leather misshapen. They all stuffed with tissue inside,still if a bag sit on her butt for a long time, she  will develop belly wrinkle. Lol



Yeah, belly wrinkle, I know that all too well! Thank you LunaSilver!


----------



## LunaSilver

Jacynthe said:


> Yeah, belly wrinkle, I know that all too well! Thank you LunaSilver!


Except the earliest 2 bags, So far I haven't need to redunk any other  bags yet.


----------



## SEWDimples

CPSE said:


> Here is my flex.
> 
> On the shelf:
> View attachment 4807593
> 
> 
> On the floor (and barely able to get it in one shot, sorry it’s blurry):
> View attachment 4807592


Awesome collection. Is that a plum or purple Bixby Sling bag on the far right above the Station bag?


----------



## SEWDimples

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I have no bags on the way so for the moment this is my entire vintage collection (except for a black Willis and a black skinny flight bag that I forgot about). So I gathered my lovelies and here's my vintage Coach flex! It took me 3 HOURS to find them all, dust, stuff, perk, position and photograph all of these and it was so much fun! Some of them are awaiting rehab and many have dog hairs on them, not scratches. The price of living with pets and bags I guess.
> 
> View attachment 4845961
> View attachment 4845965
> View attachment 4845966
> View attachment 4845967


Another amazing vintage collection. Love the color variety.


----------



## SEWDimples

curlizm487 said:


> This made me notice how excessive my collection is  there’s about 10 bags missing from this photo
> 
> View attachment 4890683
> View attachment 4890684
> View attachment 4890685
> View attachment 4890686
> View attachment 4890687
> View attachment 4890690


Amazing collection!


----------



## Paris Girl

I’m glad to see there are others as crazy as me! I was a handbag freak with new bags until I discovered vintage a year (and 100+ vintage bags) ago. One thing I would note when storing bags is you have to be careful with the turnlocks touching other bags. I’ve stored some of my Willis collection on their sides (to prevent hardware dings from the top flipping over) and I put the fronts face-to-face with the hardware touching to keep dents from the turnlock contact. I’m careful so as not to scratch the hardware.


----------



## artax two

Paris Girl said:


> I’m glad to see there are others as crazy as me! I was a handbag freak with new bags until I discovered vintage a year (and 100+ vintage bags) ago. One thing I would note when storing bags is you have to be careful with the turnlocks touching other bags. I’ve stored some of my Willis collection on their sides (to prevent hardware dings from the top flipping over) and I put the fronts face-to-face with the hardware touching to keep dents from the turnlock contact. I’m careful so as not to scratch the hardware.


My closet looks hideous because I bought some plastic dividers to try to keep turnlock indentions off of mine.


----------



## CPSE

SEWDimples said:


> Awesome collection. Is that a plum or purple Bixby Sling bag on the far right above the Station bag?


Thanks! Yes, it’s a purple sling bag 9929. I believe this style is a lot bigger than the bixby!


----------



## Nataluccia3

CPSE said:


> Here is my flex.
> 
> On the shelf:
> View attachment 4807593
> 
> 
> On the floor (and barely able to get it in one shot, sorry it’s blurry):
> View attachment 4807592


I love the birds eye view. I go back to it for comparisons often. Thanks for stretching to post it for us!!

is the red one above Lula a Quincey? Trying to compare it next to the mini bag...


----------



## CPSE

Nataluccia3 said:


> I love the birds eye view. I go back to it for comparisons often. Thanks for stretching to post it for us!!
> 
> is the red one above Lula a Quincey? Trying to compare it next to the mini bag...


It’s a collegiate bag (#9815)!


----------



## Narnanz

Paris Girl said:


> I’m glad to see there are others as crazy as me! I was a handbag freak with new bags until I discovered vintage a year (and 100+ vintage bags) ago. One thing I would note when storing bags is you have to be careful with the turnlocks touching other bags. I’ve stored some of my Willis collection on their sides (to prevent hardware dings from the top flipping over) and I put the fronts face-to-face with the hardware touching to keep dents from the turnlock contact. I’m careful so as not to scratch the hardware.


is it bad to have serious Handbag Envy?


----------



## Nataluccia3

CPSE said:


> It’s a collegiate bag (#9815)!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Lake Effect

SEWDimples said:


> Awesome collection. Is that a plum or purple Bixby Sling bag on the far right above the Station bag?





CPSE said:


> Thanks! Yes, it’s a purple sling bag 9929. I believe this style is a lot bigger than the bixby!


The Sling is huge, it is basically the size of the original Duffle. At least with the drawstring opening, you can open it completely to peer into the bottom of it! I did not realize yours was purple, nice! I have a BT, that needs a bath lol.


----------



## SEWDimples

CPSE said:


> Thanks! Yes, it’s a purple sling bag 9929. I believe this style is a lot bigger than the bixby!


Thank you for the details. I love that bag, especially the size.


----------



## CPSE

Are we allowed to post twice here?  My collection has changed almost completely since my first photos! And since I took the time to reassess/organize recently, thought I would share it since my collection has somewhat “stabilized” now. I definitely don’t have enough space for all of them (yet), had to use the same shelf twice for these pics… haha


----------



## Coachaddict4020

CPSE said:


> Are we allowed to post twice here?  My collection has changed almost completely since my first photos! And since I took the time to reassess/organize recently, thought I would share it since my collection has somewhat “stabilized” now. I definitely don’t have enough space for all of them (yet), had to use the same shelf twice for these pics… haha
> 
> View attachment 5237686
> 
> 
> View attachment 5237688



WOW! Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## whateve

CPSE said:


> Are we allowed to post twice here?  My collection has changed almost completely since my first photos! And since I took the time to reassess/organize recently, thought I would share it since my collection has somewhat “stabilized” now. I definitely don’t have enough space for all of them (yet), had to use the same shelf twice for these pics… haha
> 
> View attachment 5237686
> 
> 
> View attachment 5237688


They are lovely! I'll take three from the first picture and four from the second one. You are giving them away, right? lol Now I want a Emmie flap again. And a Chester, is that what the blue one is?


----------



## CPSE

whateve said:


> They are lovely! I'll take three from the first picture and four from the second one. You are giving them away, right? lol Now I want a Emmie flap again. And a Chester, is that what the blue one is?


lol! The Emmie is just the cutest tiny box ever created by Coach. And yes, the blue one is a Chester!


----------



## Paris Girl

CPSE said:


> Are we allowed to post twice here?  My collection has changed almost completely since my first photos! And since I took the time to reassess/organize recently, thought I would share it since my collection has somewhat “stabilized” now. I definitely don’t have enough space for all of them (yet), had to use the same shelf twice for these pics… haha
> 
> View attachment 5237686
> 
> 
> View attachment 5237688


Love it! You have some nice colors too. I see quite a few of those same bags I have myself!


----------



## Paris Girl

CPSE said:


> lol! The Emmie is just the cutest tiny box ever created by Coach. And yes, the blue one is a Chester!


The only Emmie I own is periwinkle. NWT and came with the box. Cute but I only do crossbody and the strap is too short. Do love that lime green!


----------



## CPSE

Paris Girl said:


> Love it! You have some nice colors too. I see quite a few of those same bags I have myself!


Thanks! The only color I would like to add back in eventually is a purple. I had a few styles that ended up not working for me that I let go of.


----------



## Paris Girl

CPSE said:


> Thanks! The only color I would like to add back in eventually is a purple. I had a few styles that ended up not working for me that I let go of.


I think I have three. Purple Willis, Scooter, and station bags.


----------



## Coachaddict4020

Had to do my vintage coach flex in sections cause I don’t have enough room to take a full group shot. The lighting also sucked but Im too lazy to re-do it now lol.

Enjoy!


----------



## whateve

Paris Girl said:


> The only Emmie I own is periwinkle. NWT and came with the box. Cute but I only do crossbody and the strap is too short. Do love that lime green!


I'd love to find one of these! I'm surprised the strap is too short for crossbody. That's a shame.


----------



## whateve

Coachaddict4020 said:


> Had to do my vintage coach flex in sections cause I don’t have enough room to take a full group shot. The lighting also sucked but Im too lazy to re-do it now lol.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 5348248
> View attachment 5348249
> View attachment 5348250
> View attachment 5348251


You've got some great colors. I love the olive green - is that a dinky or pocket purse? And the BT on the bottom row with the canvas strap - is that a 9530?


----------



## Coachaddict4020

whateve said:


> You've got some great colors. I love the olive green - is that a dinky or pocket purse? And the BT on the bottom row with the canvas strap - is that a 9530?



Thanks! The olive one is a pocket purse & the one with the canvas strap is my rust 9530 with the orange newer coach Emery strap that I altered . I wish the lighting was better, it’s such a nice orange in person!


----------



## americandreaming

Coachaddict4020 said:


> Had to do my vintage coach flex in sections cause I don’t have enough room to take a full group shot. The lighting also sucked but Im too lazy to re-do it now lol.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 5348248
> View attachment 5348249
> View attachment 5348250
> View attachment 5348251


BEAUTIFUL!  Very thoughtfully curated collection x

Which is your most carried at this point?


----------



## Coachaddict4020

americandreaming said:


> BEAUTIFUL!  Very thoughtfully curated collection x
> 
> Which is your most carried at this point?



Thank you! Oh, definitely my collegiate! I was using it almost daily before I switched to my coat pockets in the winter lol


----------



## whateve

Coachaddict4020 said:


> Thanks! The olive one is a pocket purse & the one with the canvas strap is my rust 9530 with the orange newer coach Emery strap that I altered . I wish the lighting was better, it’s such a nice orange in person!


Now I realize it is rust. It is so much more vibrant than the BT in your other photo. Does it hold about the same as the collegiate? The Emery came with a canvas strap? I have the smaller one; it has a leather strap.


----------



## Coachaddict4020

whateve said:


> Now I realize it is rust. It is so much more vibrant than the BT in your other photo. Does it hold about the same as the collegiate? The Emery came with a canvas strap? I have the smaller one; it has a leather strap.



Yep! It actually holds a little more than the collegiate . The canvas “varsity” strap was available for purchase separately for people to change up the look of their Emery bags. I got it from the outlet website & hacked off the edge kote before sanding the sides down to make it fit my 9530’s buckles. The original 9530 strap is really short unfortunately.


----------



## whateve

Coachaddict4020 said:


> Yep! It actually holds a little more than the collegiate . The canvas “varsity” strap was available for purchase separately for people to change up the look of their Emery bags. I got it from the outlet website & hacked off the edge kote before sanding the sides down to make it fit my 9530’s buckles. The original 9530 strap is really short unfortunately.
> View attachment 5348455


Another bag to look for!


----------



## Coachaddict4020

whateve said:


> Another bag to look for!



It never ends!


----------



## Paris Girl

whateve said:


> I'd love to find one of these! I'm surprised the strap is too short for crossbody. That's a shame.


Just saw this yesterday and about passed out. My new one with original box was $185 plus tax and shipping December 2020. Check out this one with doctored corners…holy crap!









						COACH VINTAGE PERIWINKLE EMMIE 9018 BAG  | eBay
					

Very Good Condition.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Paris Girl

SEWDimples said:


> Another amazing vintage collection. Love the color variety.


@Morgan_Bellini   Very nice! Have you ever used your Crosbys? I have a new in th box BT and a mint green. Both are gorgeous but I have yet to use them. I see we both like top handled styles. I’ve got a bunch of Willis, Plazas, and Manors.


----------



## whateve

Paris Girl said:


> Just saw this yesterday and about passed out. My new one with original box was $185 plus tax and shipping December 2020. Check out this one with doctored corners…holy crap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COACH VINTAGE PERIWINKLE EMMIE 9018 BAG  | eBay
> 
> 
> Very Good Condition.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


What a shame they doctored it. I wonder if it was worn out.


----------



## Lake Effect

Paris Girl said:


> Just saw this yesterday and about passed out. My new one with original box was $185 plus tax and shipping December 2020. Check out this one with doctored corners…holy crap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COACH VINTAGE PERIWINKLE EMMIE 9018 BAG  | eBay
> 
> 
> Very Good Condition.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com





whateve said:


> What a shame they doctored it. I wonder if it was worn out.


I’m gonna swim against the tide here. I like it! It looks well done. Side eye to a bit of piping wear on my periwinkle Maggie.
But you guys are sports, you’d toss me a life preserver!


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> I’m gonna swim against the tide here. I like it! It looks well done. Side eye to a bit of piping wear on my periwinkle Maggie.
> But you guys are sports, you’d toss me a life preserver!


I do like two tone. It's just that is such an awesome color I don't think it needed anything else.


----------



## Paris Girl

The edges of the aqua color get faded a bit too. Nature of the beast.

@LadaZuri  I picked up another aqua lunchbox from a seller who was closing her business. Couldn’t pass it up. Now I’ve got to figure out who gets it. Totally fabulous condition. No dunking needed. I got a red one and BT too I’ll give away to family members.

Here‘s my original with tea rose charm.


----------

